# Benzo + Adderall, my experience



## Kanes (May 10, 2009)

I just tried out taking 2 mg clonazepam + 20 mg adderall if anyone has been following my experimentations. I took 1 mg clonazepam at about 12:00 noon, then I took the next 1 mg clonazepam and then 20 mg adderall at about 3:30 PM.

I found the results quite effective. It was obviously a much different experience than my adderall + alcohol experiment this weekend, but I am very pleased with the results. I will try to describe them as best as I can.

The initial clonazepam dose made me more carefree and sociable as usual. After the afternoon dosings, I still felt the full body relaxed effects of the clonazepam now combined with the pleasant "brain tingling" of the adderall. I was able to talk quite freely and feel relaxed without appearing drugged up. I was able to approach a girl friend of mine who I would normally feel extremely nervous around and talk to her very freely and confidently without any feelings of SA.

The adderall may have mildly induced some anxiety but this was essentially squashed by the klonopin to the point of not being noticeable. What made me more happy was that the normal amnesia caused by klonopin seemed to be drastically reduced if not entirely eliminated by the adderall. Also, the sedative effects and lack of coordination seen from klonopin were significantly diminished. It is now a little past midnight and I still feel a peaceful tranquility as I write this.

My final conclusion is that this particular dosing combination provided a slight bias towards the effects of klonopin over adderall. I plan to use this as my primary regimen given the positive experience I had today. I will limit it to 2 or 3 times a week however to prevent tolerance. Also note that I am on an SSRI.


----------



## Keirelle (Apr 7, 2009)

Let me know if adderall causes any weight loss. I have heard it does and I would like to get my hands on some.. 

Barring that, I need to get some wellbutrin because that has worked before.


----------



## Lokzen (Jun 8, 2009)

Benzo doing what it should be really good, will reduce the anxiety! However, this is so, on the one hand, there is a dependence potential, and since that has not been understood in its retention in a similar way.

For me this is the only benzo that works at the sharp anxiety. I never spoke to anyone that I had suicidal thoughts when it was the worst. But this was no psychiatrist well understood, so I had Valium every four hours during the awake time.

You can compare it to go drunk during these years constant. That was what was required, but at the same time gives the negative element, as that is not fully tightened, and more. But how stringent it is and the other side with a powerful anxiety?

I am not opposed to benzo, on many of these saved my life (probably). But it may also be aware that it is highly addictive and all of this.

Some people feel such a stigma against benzo, I think few can argue that benzo not have negative sides, but then must be constructive and come up with better suggestions what can be done.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Keirelle said:


> Let me know if adderall causes any weight loss. I have heard it does and I would like to get my hands on some..


50 years ago amphetamines would have been prescribed specifically for weight loss.


----------



## WakyWaky (Jun 10, 2009)

HI ya'll...I just finally got 6 hours of sleep last night because I was enjoying my Adderall the previous 2 days. Previously I was on Adderall XR and I thought I was going to die (of course I took a bit more than the 20mg..I think I took a total of 60 mg's). The come down from the XR was HORRIBLE...however, the regular Adderall seems to be working awesome for me. 

As for my combo with stimulants, smoking, coffee, benzo and weed:
Last night, or rather this morning...I was tired but still not ready to sleep. Because of my profession, I know that doing the upper and downer thing is a real dangerous thing. So I smoked just a little bit of weed (very rarely do that) and then broke down and took 2 valium. I felt a little weird for about 30 minutes after the valium kicked in (I took 10 mgs) but then slept real good and feel fine now.

Long story short, here's what I've combined and the dosages I took:

2 days ago, started the day with 20mg regular adderall (not shorted or crushed)
Within the first day, I probably took at least 40mg in the following 12 hours.
The next day, I took probably another 60mg scattered throughout the day and up until 7 PM last night. 
Had no bad side effects, but didn't feel like eating and my blood pressure was higher than normal, but no heart racing.
Obviously I couldn't sleep...so my bright idea was to smoke a little weed. Boy was I stoned but it didn't make me actually tired enough to sleep.
After 2 hours of smoking that, I took 10mgs of valium and finally, after feeling a little uncomfortable for 30 minutes, I slept very well and I'm not worn out today, despite having been up for over 50 hours and then sleeping only about 5-6 last night.

Has anyone else tried smoking weed to help stimulate appetite (yeah I didn't eat other than 2 hot dogs in 2 days) and to help to go to sleep finally? 
CC (who is gonna be up again for a while, LOL)


----------



## WakyWaky (Jun 10, 2009)

Keirelle said:


> Let me know if adderall causes any weight loss. I have heard it does and I would like to get my hands on some..
> 
> Barring that, I need to get some wellbutrin because that has worked before.


Hey ya - 
I know that many docs actually prescribe wellbutrin and adderall together as wellbutrin has also shown effective with controlling ADHD. For me, when I took that combination, I found that the adderall worked even better.
As for weight loss....if it works like it does on me, You're gonna get skinnier than the anorexic models if you do it for a long time.
I also found that if you don't force yourself to eat at least a little (or chocolate milk worked well for me), the come down can really suck....and your heart may feel like it's ready to explode.

Let me know how it's working for you if you get a hold of some 

Oh yeah, don't forget you'll get to go shopping cause none of your clothes will fit <chuckle>


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

WakyWaky said:


> Has anyone else tried smoking weed to help stimulate appetite


Since I've gained 20# this year and am not at all happy about it I certainly don't need anything to stimulate appetite. I've never yet had a problem with not eating enough.

I also have no source for pot, given that I don't have any friends who would have a friend that sells it.


----------



## WakyWaky (Jun 10, 2009)

Have you tried taking any other benzo's with the adderall? I've tried valium, which would be my first choice of benzo, cause it's the safest still. I've also tried a low dose of Xanax and then Ativan. I felt the Ativan may have caused some problems.

in the long run, doing upper's and downer's is going to really mess with our brains and bodies. Blah! LOL


----------



## WakyWaky (Jun 10, 2009)

I hear ya there...I haven't smoked it maybe more than 20 times in my whole life.

Have you NEVER had lack of appetite though? I'm generally not a consistent eater and have always stayed sort of skinny, prob from all the anxiety. 
yesterday though, I realized that I really actually FORGOT to eat and it didn't even occur to me that I was forgetting about it. 
I'm sorry that you're not happy you've gained some weight. I've lost so much that none of my clothes fit and although I appreciate some of the weight loss after having had 4 children, I feel like I'm just too skinny looking now (110lbs).

Which of the stimulants have you taken and have none of them caused you to have lack of appetite?

Thank you for your quick reply!


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

It must be a bipolar thing. I take klonopin prn and Adderall daily. The klonopin controls my physical chest anxiety but will not stop my mind from racing. As I write this I have bugs on my brain ( brain zaps) and I feel a calm soothing feeling.


----------



## WakyWaky (Jun 10, 2009)

Wow, I remember that annoying feeling. I'm more bothered by the racing thoughts. I too, was at first diagnosed with bipolar disorder and depression because so many of the symptoms are similar to those of ADD/ADHD. All the meds I was prescribed for bipolar made me a LOT worse...til finally they figured it out (some 2 years later).

Hang in there and thanks for sharing! CC


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

I have bi polar and ADHD just to name a few lol SA is a secondary disorder for me.


----------

